# Young pigeon crashlanded in garden



## dkf1987 (May 28, 2011)

A young pigeon that seemingly can't fly has landed in my garden, what should I do to help it out if anything?


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

Only thing you can do mate, is phone the RSPB.


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

all you can do is feed him and see if he gets better if he is in bad shape and he hopefully will just fly off when he is ready or he take to you and not leave lol


----------

